# للاستثمار المضمون بمشيئة الرحمن



## أحمد شعبان27 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*مؤسسة سعودية عمرها سنة واحدة في سوق العمل لديها اصول بقيمة مليون ونصف ريال ولديها عملاء واسم جيد*​*وترغب في التعاون مع مستثمرين مهتمين بنشاط ناجح ومثمر من خلال زيادة رأس المال للدخول في اعمال وتوسيع استيرادها*​*ومن خلال شراكة نظامية محددة ومربحة ان شاءالله*​*للمهتمين يمكنهم زيارة مقرنا في مدينة جدة*​* علما باننا نتطلع لفتح فروع في بقية مدن المملكة قريبا*​*للاتصال : 0566966973*​


----------

